# Hop Pellets & Flowers



## Bubba Q (26/5/09)

Just a quick query

I have a bag of B Saaz flowers that I want to use in a recipe that calls for B Saaz pellets. As I have never used flowers would I need to adjust the amounts of flowers up or down or would I use the same amount?


----------



## Stuster (26/5/09)

Whole hops will give 10% less bitterness so you'd want to up the quantities for bittering additions. But for flavour/aroma additions I wouldn't make any changes. I've got an all Motueka (new name for B-Saaz) Blonde in the keg line up now. I've really liked it in a mix before and looking forward to seeing what it's like by itself. What are you brewing?


----------



## benno1973 (26/5/09)

You'd need to use more (around 10% from memory) as pellets have a greater utilisation


----------



## Fents (26/5/09)

really? why is that stu? is it because the pellet is pellatised and all the alpha and beta is extracted better, where as a flower still remains who so you dont extract as much during the boil?


----------



## benno1973 (26/5/09)

It's because the pelletised hops are ground up which tears up the lupulin glands, allowing for better utilisation. I think.


----------



## Bubba Q (26/5/09)

Stuster said:


> Whole hops will give 10% less bitterness so you'd want to up the quantities for bittering additions. But for flavour/aroma additions I wouldn't make any changes. I've got an all Motueka (new name for B-Saaz) Blonde in the keg line up now. I've really liked it in a mix before and looking forward to seeing what it's like by itself. What are you brewing?


Tony's LCBA AG


----------

